# Seattle-bound flight lands in Boise after pilot suffers heart attack



## CHamilton (Sep 27, 2013)

Thinking of all the pilots among the AUers.

Seattle-bound flight lands in Boise after pilot suffers heart attack




> ...United flight 1603 was scheduled to land in Seattle at 8:07 p.m., but was diverted to Boise at roughly 7 p.m., according to Boise Airport spokeswoman Pattie Miller.
> The Boeing 737 landed safely and the pilot was taken to a local hospital. His condition is not know[n].
> 
> The 160 passengers and five crew members remained in Boise while United officials worked to find another pilot.
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2013)

Best wishes for the pilot.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 27, 2013)

I think I heard/read on the TV news this morning that he died.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 27, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think I heard/read on the TV news this morning that he died.


Unfortunately, KTVB is reporting that, yes, he did.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## xyzzy (Sep 27, 2013)

Sadly, this type of thing happens more often that one might think.

http://avherald.com/h?search_term=incapac&opt=0&dosearch=1&search.x=-1145&search.y=-105


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 27, 2013)

It sounds like a couple of passengers on board deserve kudos.

Stricken United plane captain dies in Boise



> BOISE, Idaho (AP) — The stricken captain of a United Airlines flight that made an emergency landing died at a hospital, officials said.
> The man was still alive when he arrived at Saint Alphonsus Regional Medical Center but died overnight while undergoing treatment, spokeswomanJennifer Krajnik said Friday.
> A Boise airport spokeswoman said Thursday that the man suffered an apparent heart attack. The cause of death has not been announced. The airline did not give his name, citing privacy reasons....
> Another off-duty United pilot was onboard and assisted, David said....
> ...


Captain of Seattle-bound flight dies after heart attack



> ...United Airlines spokeswoman Christen David confirmed the captain died Friday morning.
> Passengers say the captain was pulled unconcious [sic] from the cockpit. They say a doctor along with two soldiers from Joint Base Lewis-McChord who were on board performed CPR.
> The passengers also say another person on board who trains 737 pilots took over as co-pilot while the original co-pilot took over as captain.
> David says the airline is working to accommodate the 161 passengers who are in Boise waiting for a flight to Seattle.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 27, 2013)

:hi: Good Story Charlie! A reminder of why it would be Cool to have Chris (saxman) riding on a Flight you were on!(He's an Airline Pilot who chooses to Fly Amtrak!  )


----------

